
Ask HN: Your choices for a modern self-hosted CI/CD software stack today - iamskeptic
If you could design a CI&#x2F;CD solution from the ground up today, which tools would you use today? Would you still consider Jenkins?
======
cjbprime
Jenkins is pretty good, by which I mean that it's ancient software and deals
in XML and is hateful, but there's nothing better I've found. If your needs
are:

* self-hosted

* cross-platform (Mac, Win, Linux)

* tasks run on an agent and get communicated back to the leader

* plugins for managing an AWS fleet or running tasks inside Docker

.. then I think there's nothing else that has the full featureset. GitLab CI
seems close. I liked the look of drone.io a lot, but _requiring_ Docker for
tasks means that I can't test on Windows machines.

